# Como conectar un rele a un circuito digital?



## kudox (Sep 29, 2006)

Me podrían decir como conectar un rele a este circuito:

http://eureka.ya.com/elektron/circuitos/Decodificador DTMF Economico.htm

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 29, 2006)

para ver el encapsulado
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/MicroElectronics/mXvursr.pdf

Si puede ser utiliza reles a 12V y los conectas a 12V

Tambien puedes utilizar un integrado tipo uln2003 como puedes ver es lo mismo y te ahorras piezas si lo que necesitas son varios reles.

http://www.xdesignlabs.com/chips/uln2003a.pdf

Espero que sea lo que querias.


----------



## kudox (Sep 29, 2006)

tiopepe123   muchas gratias tio. si creo que es lo que quiero jaja. lo unico que tengo un pequeño problema ahora. 
si te fijas, en la salida del integrado qel decodificador que quiero hacer esta compuesta por std... ni idea  q3 q2 q1 y q0. realmente de ahi salen los 12 binarios. vamos a suponer que tengo que hacer 12 veces el pequeño circuito que me has dicho pero como lo pongo 12 veces? no se como hacer eso. es decir como conecto yo ahi tal. me puedes hacer un pequeño dibujito con las alidas std q3 q2 q1 q0 y como hacer pa conectar los 12 reles.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 29, 2006)

Integrado al canto
http://proyectosfie.webcindario.com/documentos/asembler/edecoder.pdf#search="74ls154"
http://www.etl.uom.gr/mr/courses/datasheets/74LS154.PDF#search="74ls154 + pdf"

recuerda debe conectarse a 5V
Si hay surtecilla habre hecho el pleno.


----------

